# Grooming nightmare!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well today was the day for Buddy at the groomers i was nervous and went prepared with pics in hand,Buddy was excited and bouncing around as usual!! 

Oh great thought Buddy a bouncy pug to play with in the back yipee!!!

Spoke to groomer who said he would have to clip Buddys legs to get the best look scissors would leave scissor marks and not look great.Ok i said and off we went .

Half an hour later ,phone call hi can you come collect Buddy sorry havent manged to cut him as as soon as the clippers went on he wouldnt stand still!!!! He did manage to trim his back legs with the scissors and around his bum area but thats it !!!!!!!!!

Buddy was fine when picked him up in fact quite happy (oh yes he'd been having his way with the pug!!! what sort of estabilishment did he think this was) Then on the way out decided to **** his leg up the wall "thats what i think to that ".

So we are home and Buddy has a shorter butt and thats it the rest still looks messy! (and a little odd but im sure it will grow back and fill in)

What the hell do you if no one can groom them??? I can do so much but im not great and would rather send him to someone ,has anyone else experience this?? is it because of his age?? how do i get him used to going to the groomers??


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When I first took Dylan to the groomers, he was a nightmare to deal with. I don't know how the groomer coped, but she did! Once I started brushing and de-matting him regularly at home, he got more used to it and was a little easier to cope with, but is still pretty unco-operative and I find it really hard to brush him thoroughly. Recently I tried a new groomer, and she suggested I stay for a while. I was surprised and quite impressed at how she managed to keep him still just by being really strict with him. I expected him to be harnessed in some way, but he wasn't. So maybe you need to try a more experienced groomer? I'm sure Buddy can't be worse than Dylan was


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I think that is absolutely ridiculous! How can you be a professional groomer if you can't control a 6 month old puppy - it's not like he's an aggressive dog for goodness sake! Doesn't the groomer have a table with harnesses? :argh: They should be done for trades description! How blooming inconvenient for you too! It infuriates me to hear stories like this!
Rant over


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rosie was at the groomers yesterday, and can back nicely done. Don't know how they have done it as she hates being brushed and we have been getting the tats out of her coat for the last few weeks, and she didn't like that.
I just thought a good groomer could handle any dog. The dogs are on the grooming table and are restrained around their necks and tummy's, and seem to stand quite willingly, everyone is very calm and the dogs run around the shop waiting for you to pick them up, just like doggy play school.
She has been to the shop before for a bath and dry but I thought she would still play up, and come back like the dog on the specks saver advert.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Well I think that is absolutely ridiculous! How can you be a professional groomer if you can't control a 6 month old puppy - it's not like he's an aggressive dog for goodness sake! Doesn't the groomer have a table with harnesses? :argh: They should be done for trades description! How blooming inconvenient for you too! It infuriates me to hear stories like this!
> Rant over


I know Ali i thought this then i thought when i left well what am i suppose to do now?? he could of come up with some suggestions even if it meant me bringing in Buddy just for a shampoo to get him used to the groomer but nothing!
Buddys hair's so long i dont know what to do


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Donna maybe we should all club together for one of these and then employ Julia to come round and groom our cockapoos lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/items/__m...vr_id=288527495460&crlp=9450179815_228459_228


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like you need to find a different groomer. I'm with Ali and her thoughts.

Millie was scissor clipped on her leg and it looked fine. She only had clipper on her tummy to keep it short and directly under her ears because the matts where so dense and tight to the skin.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

What a nightmare, and a disappointment . After repeatedly doing Luna's fringe I got brave and using thinning scissors have cut some of the hair off the back of Luna's legs myself. Thinning scissors are just brill as you don't have to do it neatly as they thin rather than cut and they really work. Have you tried this yourself?


----------



## dbe (Mar 2, 2010)

Just try another groomer... i had my ginees first groom at about 6 months and the groomer was horrible.... there was a terrier there on a lead suspended from ceiling. it was so tight the poor dog could not sit down...it was still there, untouched, when i went back 4o mins later...and i could hear ginee crying from down the street as they had the window open. i now go to a groomer who allows me to stand with ginee as she cuts her as ginee just crys and struggles alot to get off the table and escape to find me. when im with her she sits or stands as told and its all over in 20 mins...i dont have her bathed.... but i have beeen told that, for health and safety reasons im not spose to be there.... however.... tough lol


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree you need another groomer. Pushca is a right old fidget and does take a very dim view of being brushed and HATES being bathed but I have never had a problem with the groomers.
I would try another one; ask your vet to recommend one or have a look on your local forum.
Good luck


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

The guy was really really nice that why i choose him but he'd only been doing it since oct last year so maybe he didnt have enough experience.

Yea Harri i use the thining scissors also but Buddy really needs his tummy clipping its so long and gets sticky with wee (yuck)
will try and find someone else,at least he got his nails cut


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nail cutting thats a job I hate takes me day's to get the job done.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I spoke to my dog groomer friend last night about this. Firstly she raised her eye brows at a groomer not being able to groom a 6 month old pup. Then she said, you always have to introduce the clipper slowly, let them hear it first. She was also surpised that didn't want to use scissors.


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Donna-had to reply to this-Leo is Buddys brother and went to the groomers about 6 weeks ago,I was a nervous wreck as she told us to come back in 2 hours and I dont think she had done a cockapoo before(a lady had come into my shop and said how good this groomer was).
Anyway despite trying to get my husband to take me straight back to get him as I was convinced she would scalp him when we went back after the 2 hours we were greeted by a smart poo with a great shorter cut!yay! we could actually see his cute face and more importantly he could see where he was going!.
The groomer confessed she had not been looking forward to doing Leo as he had been his typical boisterous self when wetook him but that he had settled down when we left and she now thought he was "a sweet little dog"-RESULT!!!.
His coat has grown a lot since but thicker and curlier rather than longer and silky like his baby coat.He used to let me groom him easily but now grumbles a bit and tries to hide when he sees the brush basket.I know how silly this sounds but if I "baby talk"him (you know tell him how good he is and gorgeous in a soft voice he will submit).
Sorry Donna,on reading this I realise its probably not that helpful to you other than saying that a groomer who is more confident and experienced will sort Buddy out for you-Leo agrees and has just sent a big sloppy lick to his brother via my foot!.
I know all poos are special but Ziggy and Lucy produced the most wonderful of all and I bet you might agree xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for that message,would love to see a photo of Leo dx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Donna,
If i were you I would look for a more experienced groomer and take Buddy frequently for small visits to start with (e.g. just a face trim or a nail clip) and then build it up to a full groom. Of course the other route it to learn to do it yourself. I'm having a go myself at the moment until i learn properly on a course next Spring and it's not as scary as I first thought it would be. 

Last suggestion I just thought of is find a groomer that will come to your home, perhaps Buddy would be more relaxed if he was in is home environment?


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

have been trying to load from photobucket but am no good at it sorry xx Leo is not as Roan as Buddy but I think they look very much like brothers


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

neesyanne said:


> have been trying to load from photobucket but am no good at it sorry xx Leo is not as Roan as Buddy but I think they look very much like brothers


Are you clicking on the IMG code button, on photobucket?


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

*useless with computers*

thanks julie-will try after the walk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My groomer told me that cockapoos are notorious fidgets! She has done quite a few. She took Dexter for a 'puppy trim' when he was 6 months old which she does for lots of long-haired breeds especially cockapoos. He had a quick trim round the face and feet with scissors and then a bath and the hair dryer. She said that was all she would do the first time. The rest of the time he just had a big fuss made of him and was given a treat. He went in nervous and by the end he was really happy. 6 weeks later when he goes back he will be fine apparently as he knows there is nothing to fear and the people are friendly. (I will let you know if it works)


----------



## MewMewQuiche (Nov 25, 2011)

From when I was a dogwalker in the previous town I lived in I got told quite a few times that the dogs has been a lot easier to work with after I have taken them for a power-walk just before they've been taken to the groomer compared to the times when they've taken them directly to the groomer without calling me to take them for a walk first.

I think it helps a lot to take the dog for a proper power-walk or a run before taking it to the groomer so the dog is tired when taken there. Also I think it helps to introduce the tools to be used according to the nose-eyes-ears rule as dogs at birth first discovers the world through smell then eyes and last with their ears.

Qoute:"Nose, eyes, ears… in that order! – I remind dog owners that dogs see the world differently from the way we do. We communicate using our ears first, then our eyes, and lastly our nose. Dogs begin with the nose, then the eyes, and lastly the ears. Allowing a dog to experience our scent before we engage it in eye contact or speak to it is one way to establish trust early on." src:http://www.cesarsway.com/tips/basics/glossary-of-terms-from-cesars-way

When I first introduce myself to a dog that I am going to walk I've started with letting the dog smell me before anything else, a good groomer knows these things and also the part of calm-assertive energy.

But do try to take your dog for a long walk before taking him/her to the groomer and note if it makes any difference in your case


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

i totally agree with u it works for us
boycie is only ever at classy canines for an hour
emma is ever so good with him
marzy


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Hope this works it of Leo today


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

My girl, great groomer!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh WOW Adam, she looks amazing, you ARE good 
Fancy a working holiday?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Leo's gorgeous he has the same face as Buddy xxxx

Great work Adam amazing !


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Love a working holiday!
Have to say that it's the same as humans, not all hair is suitable for the same cuts. 
Took a while to work out Duffs style, still struggling on a style for my younger girl. Hair is long and curly. Looks great as a rag bag!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Donna

Maybe you could find a groomer who will come to you? Buddy might feel a bit more comfortable and have less distractions if you get him groomed in familiar surroundings. When Nacho first had his groom at my house the groomer said I may have to leave as it could make Nacho misbehave seeing me there but it actually had the opposite effect as he was much better behaved with me there too. He went nuts when I left the room so maybe Buddy just needs his mummy there with him too? 

Good luck! x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone good tips ,i did take him for a walk before he went the groomer recommended this .I have a couple of numbers to call i might just ask them to wash and brush him first to see how he is with them then next time try and clip his belly,i must admit whenever i wash Buddy he's very well behaved while being washed but once out the bath he runs around like an idiot we go into my dressing room so he cant escape and i blow dry him but i have to distract him with a chew toy .


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Donna, Luna is the same. She's an angel when being showered and even when being hair-dryed but as soon as that's finished she runs around like a loony, rolls on her back etc. So we always, without fail, give her a bone to chew on immediately afterwards and this seems to channel her energy into something less destructive! Plus I think she's only an angel because she knows she's getting a bone, so goodness knows what will happen in a groomers when there's no bone in sight lol!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry must have missed this thread was this the photo you were wanting in your post ?




neesyanne said:


> Hi Donna-had to reply to this-Leo is Buddys brother and went to the groomers about 6 weeks ago,I was a nervous wreck as she told us to come back in 2 hours and I dont think she had done a cockapoo before(a lady had come into my shop and said how good this groomer was).
> Anyway despite trying to get my husband to take me straight back to get him as I was convinced she would scalp him when we went back after the 2 hours we were greeted by a smart poo with a great shorter cut!yay! we could actually see his cute face and more importantly he could see where he was going!.
> The groomer confessed she had not been looking forward to doing Leo as he had been his typical boisterous self when wetook him but that he had settled down when we left and she now thought he was "a sweet little dog"-RESULT!!!.
> His coat has grown a lot since but thicker and curlier rather than longer and silky like his baby coat.He used to let me groom him easily but now grumbles a bit and tries to hide when he sees the brush basket.I know how silly this sounds but if I "baby talk"him (you know tell him how good he is and gorgeous in a soft voice he will submit).
> ...


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

DONNA said:


> Well today was the day for Buddy at the groomers i was nervous and went prepared with pics in hand,Buddy was excited and bouncing around as usual!!
> 
> Oh great thought Buddy a bouncy pug to play with in the back yipee!!!
> 
> ...


Had a similar nightmare with Bobs when he first went.

Trouble started as soon as we walked through the door because the two ladies behind the counter decided to put him at his ease by talking to him - bad mistake because as soon as anyone talks to Bobs he goes mad! It's like he has never heard the spoken word before!

They took him off his lead and took him through to the cutting area - he immediately went and cocked his leg on the leg of the table, went tearing round the room like a looney with the two women trying to catch him.

Eventually they got him on the table but that was not the end of the trouble.

He would not stand still for a second and as soon as they touched him he went all daft - went down on his front paws with his bum in the air and his tail was wagging so hard the whole of his rear end was shaking.

I went to the shop nest door to buy some cooked chicken and started to give him that as a treat for staying still, and the groomer managed to do a bit of clipping but not everywhere - even cooked chicken didnt work that well.

Got Bobs off the table, he wee'd again and then romptly threw up all the chicken I had given him!

Needless to say, ever since I have trimmed him myself with a pair of scissors


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im not sure i can do him myself id be scared of making a mess,ive found a local woman who grooms from her house she was recommended so touch wood he'll be better for her.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

There is no need to worry, it's a doddle because their coat is so curly that even if it is not 100% no one can tell.

The main thing is round the face, get that ok and you're laughing


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Kendal X


----------



## dbe (Mar 2, 2010)

*running crazy*

Ginee is the same after a shower...i have to make sure the dog flap is shut as if she gets out side she rolls in the grass and i have to bath her again.... love to watch her run round like a loon lol. she grabs the towel and we have a tug of war


----------



## dbe (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginee is the same after a shower...i have to make sure the dog flap is shut as if she gets out side she rolls in the grass and i have to bath her again.... love to watch her run round like a loon lol. she grabs the towel and we have a tug of war


----------

